# Green Terror Sexing Help



## Foxybubbles (Nov 26, 2010)

My Goldsaum is about 3 inches. I know it's still young to be certain of the sex, but I was beginning to believe 'Jack' might be a 'Jackey'. But after doing some more google searches, now I'm just utterly confused.

Again, granted that he/she is still young, any good guesses?


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Hm...could be female--rounded fins, limited red on dorsal and tail...
But then my female has a lot of red on her tail and dorsal--comes with being the dom fish I think.

What is your stocking and tank size?
Is this fish dominant?


----------



## GTWilly (Nov 17, 2010)

My guess would be female. I just recently started up with my geen terrors, and started out with 3. All of them were about 2in. After a few weeks of them settling down (getting use to the new tank, and calming down from the fish store stress) fins healed, and color returned. And in my case, color was the first sign. It varies from fish to fish, but the males were far more colorful earlier than the female (she is still quite drab compaired to the beautiful young male) My first terror female didn't really get colorful until probably 9months to a year, but like i said, it varies.
The second sign, the bump on the head. Even at how young this fish is, you would see the difference in head shape. Some males dont develope a full dome like some of the pictures im sure you've been looking at. But the shape of there head will still be different between male and female, subtle but different. In these pictures, the color is relatively drab compared to what most males would look like at that size. The head of the fish is smoothe and gently rounded, where as a male would have a small bump, or a wavy head if he is not to develope the full dome. Another sign, aggression. Which doesn't necessarily mean attacking fish. Puffed up gills and extended fins while swimming at or around other fish in the tank can also be aggression. My females have been much more docile (unless of course they are gaurding their young)

Has Jack shown any signs of aggression? How long have you had the fish? Do you have any other cichlids?
If Jack is settled, and stress free, judging by these pictures, id say you got a Jackey.


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

hard to tell if the dorsal becomes more extended male my question is it even a Gold saum i can give you more reasions tail fin no banding of colur advise check the net look at dempsys as well


----------



## Foxybubbles (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry, I should have given more specifics about my tank. Right now I have about a 6 inch Oscar, a 6inch Blood Parrot (both of which will be finding new homes soon), then from there I just have my green terror and about the same sized Jeweled cichlid.

My terror isn't aggressive, but I wouldn't say he's shy either. He will be right up there with the big guys, but is submissive to the jeweled cichlid.

The reason I want to guess the sex is because I'm thinking of adding another terror when the big guys move out and I would rather have opposite sexes if I could help it.

Side Note: I'm not one to just 'give away' or 'throw away' fish. I recieved the two big guys in a desperate situation, but since I only have a 50 gallon I know i cant keep them. Infact, everyone in my tank right now, except for the Green Terror, was adopted, lol.

So in my 50 gallon, it will be just those three, which I like cause I know my tank isn't that big.

It's funny because when I originally bought him (back about 5 months ago when I was first introduced to cichlids) I asked the store guy to get me a Jack Dempsey. He picked this guy out and I believed him to be correct, until I did searches and found that he didn't look quite right. Then I saw a green terror and knew I had been given the wrong fish, lol. So it would be really ironic if someone now told me he was a Jack Dempsey! Lol!


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't know if I'd do a pair of GTs in a 50--what is the exact footprint?
I'd expect the female to get beaten up by the male--males can be brutal when they want to mate, or even just in general, ha.


----------



## Foxybubbles (Nov 26, 2010)

@Toume

Do you think it would be better to get another female then?
My goal isn't really to mate them. I mean, if they want to...they can go for it as long as they don't get hurt. I just really fell in love with Green Terrors. I love how they look and my guy....well girl, maybe...has such a great personality.

I know the tank isn't big enough now, but I DO know that within atlesat a year I would have hopefully upgraded to a 75 gallon and up. Is that big enough to house them as they get older?

Edit - Oh sorry, it's a tall 50 gallon, not long....don't know if that makes sense but I forget the exact demensions and since I just got home from work, im feeling pretty lazy about getting the measure out.


----------



## kinggreenterror (Dec 16, 2010)

im guess its a female. but u cant really know for sure. longer fins is males but then again there are females with long ass fins.. I have a small gt too.. hoping its a male. long fins n all. they say males have blue anal fin and females have green.. but like i say its not sure way of knowing


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

My GT has the orage stripe on the dorsal and tail and I also have another GT that has a white stripe on both the dorsal and tail... Could the one with the white be my female?


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

My female...









I confirmed by venting her.


----------



## Bo_Diggity88 (Dec 13, 2010)

that is definately a female. mine looks exactly like that and is that big too adn she has babies right now


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

1st pic looks like my small female, my male the same size is very colourful with pointed fins.


----------

